# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Στήριγμα για φωλιά.

## οδυσσέας

ενας τροπος για να στηριξετε αυτη την φωλια η οποια αλλη τετοια φωλια


σε κλουβες απο κουνελοσυρμα.

κοβετε ενα τετραγωνο κομματι απο κουνελοσυρμα σαν αυτο 



5-6 ποντους η καθε πλευρα ειναι καλα, αν θελετε μπορειτε και μεγαλυτερο.

με μια πενσα ανοιγεται το συρμα στο ενα κουτακι οπως στην φωτογραφια, και στην πανω μερια αφηνετε δυο-τρια συρματα 

και τα γυριζετε οπως εδω


μετα βαζετε την φωλια στην τρυπα που εχετε κανει με την πενσα, απο την αντιθετη πλευρα που εχετε γυρισει τα συρματα. μετα κρεμαμε την φωλια μεσα στην κλουβα απο κουνελοσυρμα.
η φωλια μπορει να μπει και να βγει πολυ ευκολα απο το κουνελοσυρμα της κλουβας που την κρεμασαμε, χωρις να κινδυνευουν τα αυγα η τα μικρα απο πτωση της φωλιας. 

*η μια φωτογραφια ειναι του Αντρεα *Κάλυψη απόκρυψη φωλιάς ιθαγενών*
και η αλλη του Θοδωρη *Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης)*

----------

